

Show HN: Fashion Genome - Clossit
http://blog.clossit.com/narrowing-fashion-down-to-a-science/?source=hn

======
sebg
Hi Clossit -

A couple of thoughts: 1 - Your blog post does a much better job at explaining
what your website does than your actual home page.

2 - For a fashion blog I would have expected tons of pictures rather than just
text.

3 - It might be worth having me answer a few super basic questions when I land
on the page to improve the clothes browsing experience for me.

4 - Clothes, Users, and Tags numbers would seem to me to be somewhat vanity
stats for the website rather than something that would help me use your
website better or tell me how close I am to finding the perfect style for me.

5 - Same thing with users on the side. When I loaded it the only user who had
a picture had a picture of Homer Simpson - not exactly a fashion icon. Also,
many of these users had zero clothes attached to them.

6 - Perhaps in the side bar you can tell me about how you figured out the
fashion genome and that i'm only 5 clothes clicks away from having the perfect
style for me figured out? That would definitely intrigue me and make me want
to register through face book and click on images.

Overall great work getting something live and out!

